# Remington 700



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I spend too much dang time looking at guns and should know the answer to this question, but for some dumb reason... I dont  

There are several models of the 700, but I have yet to figure out what ones are top of the line vs base models. There is the SPS, XCR, Custom Deluxe, Classic Deluxe, CDL, MTN LSS, VLS, and the VTR. So my question is: which are the jim-dandy rifles and which are your average-joe rifles? I'm assuming the CDL is the top-o-the line?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is my understanding in order of base to fancy (as far as price goes):
ADL-now only a private Cabela's line from what I was told at Cabela's
SPS $510-$600 same as ADL, but it adds the hinged floor plate
VTR $700
XHR $750
BDL $780
XCR $780-$830
VLS $800
XCR $800-$900
CDL $780-$960
MTN $865
VSSF $1,100
I just did this in order of what Davidson's sells them for.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe it depends on when it was made. At one time I think the BDL was the top of the line.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I spend too much dang time looking at guns and should know the answer to this question, but for some dumb reason... I dont
> 
> There are several models of the 700, but I have yet to figure out what ones are top of the line vs base models. There is the SPS, XCR, Custom Deluxe, Classic Deluxe, CDL, MTN LSS, VLS, and the VTR. So my question is: which are the jim-dandy rifles and which are your average-joe rifles? I'm assuming the CDL is the top-o-the line?


Which caliber are you looking for ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats the funny thing about it. I rarely look at rifles for a specific caliber, usually for something that tickles my fancy. I like non-typical calibers and am always scheming away for oddities


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

sold


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> I believe it depends on when it was made. At one time I think the BDL was the top of the line.


+1

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hyperduc said:


> I built a pair of .300/221 on Remington 700 actions (well one of them is a surgeon), The "other" gun I built was supposed to be for a buddy but he lost his job, is in a tight place and it's not worth the headache or the lost friendship.
> 
> If your interested let me know.


I'd be interested in the 221 FB... post up some pics for us to see 8)


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I'd be interested in the 221 FB... post up some pics for us to see 8)


I will get some pics put together tonight, but .221 fireball it is not. It's a 16" with a 1/8 twist designed to stabilize heavy bullets at subsonic speeds.

The brass has been formed from .223 to avoid neck splitting when sizing up from .221 to .30


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry hyperduc, I thought you were saying you made two rifles. One .300 win and one .221 FB. So you essentially built a Whisper?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Top of the line is the "Remington custom shop".  

There is a Remington 700 LR Tactical XCR which I believe retails for close to $1500 or so.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

All i know about Remington 700's is that i own 2. One custom built off a 700 action and the other is an adl. Both shoot great and after i get the trigger worked on the adl, it'll be alot nicer.


----------

